# German flooding



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I only just heard on the news as I switched on the TV

It looks horrendous with many killed, the power of those floods unbelievable 

I hope all our german friends are safe and those affected on the borders of Germany

My heart goes out to those families affected

Climate change urgently needs to be tackled or we will have more of this

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly all too late Sandra. Only picking on the poor ole motorist isn't going to 'solve' the problem. What about all other forms of transport that don't pay any fuel duty or try and limit their activities. Boats and planes use must be changed. There was a definite improvement last year when covid cut much of the transport pollution. 

Ray..


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Remember Boscastle ?

That was the first event in the U.K. that really brought it home to me, but others will say, no Climate Change,just natural cycles and point to the Lyndon/Lynmouth disaster.

But, IMO, these sort of events already seem much more frequent than 20 or 40 years (or even 60, but childhood memories may be fickle).

The basic problems should have been tackled back then, but the “affluent society” has meant that EVERYONE wanted their own vehicle, that resulted in the decline and use of public transport, requiring ever wider vehicle ownership and use.

Can that change ? Sadly, I doubt that it will, the swing to electric vehicles will have SOME benefit, eventually, but not at a rate that will reduce the growth in CO2 emissions and build up. The side effects are already enormous, with the reduction of the polar icecaps and associated wildlife extinction. 

Until the major countries take drastic action any other changes are akin to wearing thinner nightwear under the thickest duvet, with an extra blanket being added every few years. That is EXACTLY what is happening as CO2 and methane build up, methane due to agriculture, CO2 due to the infernal combustion engine.

I feel very sorry for those directly, or indirectly effected by such events, but I cannot see any way they will be stopped for the next 50 or 100 years and their frequency and severity WILL increase.

Sorry to be so pessimistic, until around 1990 I also was a Climate Change denier…….. until I watched Al Gore’s eye opening film “An Inconvenient Truth”, if you have access to a copy, take the time to watch it again with what you have now observed and understood. The accuracy is really astonishing and the worldwide research for examples should make it compulsory viewing for ALL children - those I taught ALL watched it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The floods are in Heikes county, but not near her she is on the east side of the Rhein. 
Up here we are having a very good July only a couple of days when it rained.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Remember Boscastle ?
> 
> That was the first event in the U.K. that really brought it home to me, but others will say, no Climate Change,just natural cycles and point to the Lyndon/Lynmouth disaster.
> 
> ...


There are many that would say that the Lynmouth disaster had a man made element to it Dave with rumours of scientific experiments into cloud seeding being conducted by the RAF at the time.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not sure what cloud seeding is but I remember staying on a France Passion site years ago where they grew cherries. The trees were all under netting which I thought was to keep the birds away but no, it was giving protection against hail. While we were there it was very muggy and you could hear thunder. They invited us to park in the shelter of their barn as the hail could do a lot of damage to the roof.

We then heard what was like repeated cannon shot, apparently bouncing further and further away. As I understood his French he said they were shooting (what or how I don't know) into the clouds to pre-empt, or confuse, the possible build-up (or let-down?) of hail.

This 'shooting' went on for quite a long time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I'm not sure what cloud seeding is but I remember staying on a France Passion site years ago where they grew cherries. The trees were all under netting which I thought was to keep the birds away but no, it was giving protection against hail. While we were there it was very muggy and you could hear thunder. They invited us to park in the shelter of their barn as the hail could do a lot of damage to the roof.
> 
> We then heard what was like repeated cannon shot, apparently bouncing further and further away. As I understood his French he said they were shooting (what or how I don't know) into the clouds to pre-empt, or confuse, the possible build-up (or let-down?) of hail.
> 
> This 'shooting' went on for quite a long time.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They should try having a word with the Americans who live in inhospitable climates like Minnesota and build houses that need shed loads of heating in the winter followed by shed loads of air conditioning in the summer. They insist it is their "right" to go to work in a short sleeve shirt even when it is 20 or more below freezing. They heat (and air condition!) their garages so that they are not subjected to a blast of cold or hot air when they make their way to their gas guzzling car. Then there is all the fuel that is spent on clearing the roads (and driveways!) of snow on an almost daily basis.
During the heat of summer sprinklers are deployed everywhere to keep the grass looking nice and green!

I am told that wo betide the politician that dares to suggest fuel being taxed because he will not be serving another term.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Pat and they only started to fit double glazing in their RVs years after the Europeans because they usually had two furnaces and two air con units.
Arizona hardly had any bugs until the golf courses were created and then lakes with fountains to improve the image and water the greens. Now bugs abound.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm a bit confused about the cloud-seeding video - it seems to say that it works to CREATE hail. So how do they protect their crops by creating hail?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I'm a bit confused about the cloud-seeding video - it seems to say that it works to CREATE hail. So how do they protect their crops by creating hail?


Pie in the sky I think Jean, some scientist dream.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't think so Jan. There was certainly some kind of man-made intervention going on at that FP.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The death toll is rising 
It’s unbelievable the devastation the water has caused, how so much death and destruction can happen so quickly 

It’s early morning and watching the news and seeing the results on people’s lives gives me a deep feeling of vulnerability and sadness 

Not the best start to anyone’s day 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Donations for the humans

Katastrophenhilfe Hochwasser"
Recipient: Landeshauptkasse Mainz
IBAN: DE78 5505 0120 0200 3006 06
BIC: MALADE51MNZ

Animal shelters are also effected.
https://www.facebook.com/Gnadenhof-Anna-e-V-633417580101651

Google have also set up a donate page 
https://donate.google.com/checkout?campaignid=5773689795706880&tab=1&hl=en-DE&authUser=0


----------

